# Holster Brands - Experience?



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm shopping around for holsters, a couple actually, but mainly a good leather OWB with retention strap - Such as the Galco FLETCH.

In looking, I've come across some very similar holsters by other makers that are a little less. I'm typically a believer in "you get what you pay for" so I'm willing to pay a little more for a better holster, but I wanted to see what experience any of you may have had with the other brands in comparison to Galco.

The other two brands I've seen with similar decent looking holsters are DeSantis and Don Hume. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Generally you do get what you pay for these days. But.........I have four Don Hume holsters (purchased from www.gunnersalley.com 'cause they have a good price and very good to deal with) and they are all very well made and work extremely well in all applications. Good luck. :smt028


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I utilize a host of holsters from three holster makers: Don Hume, Galco, and Bianchi. Keep in mind I am a open-top OWB guy. If I were looking for IWB I'd probably have a mix of holsters from Highnoon and Comptac. Actually I DO have a mix from these two, but I don't favor IWBs :smt082

The ones I like the best are the open-tops Don Hume. For $48 it's very hard to beat a leather holster with a slide guard. Galco open-tops come in a close second. I consider the quality of Galco leather to be the best and they cover a much wider range of handguns. IF ONLY THEY HAD SLIDE GUARDS (*COUGH* BILL :smt033). And I have a redheaded-stepchild Bianchi Minimalist in which my P-01 rides (I still have trouble locating holsters for CZs). The Bianchi is quick and easy but exposes the slide out the lower half of the holster so don't carry anything you don't want scuffed.

Frankly I am pleased with all three types. They all suit different situations, all are affordable, and all serve me well.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> ........ IF ONLY THEY HAD SLIDE GUARDS (*COUGH* BILL :smt033)....
> 
> Frankly I am pleased with all three types. They all suit different situations, all are affordable, and all serve me well.


Good point! That sweat/slide guard that the Hume has allows me to occassionally carry under a T-shirt and does a good job of keeping the gun off my skin (but that's only for the open top, the retention type has that built in).:smt028


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up a blackhawk at the local shop on impulse buy.. one of the leather OWB thumb-break "detachable" jobs.. The belt loops snap free.. nice idea I think.

Unfortunately, I've not shelled out the coin yet for a decent holster belt to practice draw after loosening it up a bit so I can't vouch for draw performance... but appears to be decent quality.. I was pretty concerned with it being tight, but that's my inexperience with breaking in a leather holster.. It fits great. It's for an XD. The boning /shaping / fitment is better quality than the poor example they have on their site. The thumb-break back tab is reinforced with a small plate and fully adjustable by being velcro attached in the rear through a flap holding it solid. Holds the gun close..

Actually lately I've gotten the bug for an IWB such as a bluegrass hybrid or getting on the waiting list for one of their leather jobs... So I'd be willing to part with the blackhawk. :mrgreen: I'm indifferent though as it appears to be a great OWB.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Detachable-Slide-Leather-Concealment,1149,1418.htm


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually have seen and handled those, and really like them, but thus far, Blackhawk makes no leather holsters for Kahrs, which is what I need it for.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I am using a couple Gould, a Bianchi, A DeSantis, and Safariland holsters. All of them are great holsters. I have both IWB and OWB. Both open top and with a thumb break. The ones you had listed are good makers. I've had a few Galco holsters over the years and they did what I expected of them. I just like the ones I have more more. Most the Safariland holsters are more of a duty holster. I got a couple of the really cheap, it was way too good a deal to pass up. I don't use those except at the range but that's all I got them for.

Galco makes a really good holster. I personally don't think they're the best but they are very well made.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally like Don Hume. I have a fourth one on the way and a new belt to go with it. Galco and others are just as good or better so it's really up to personal choice here. I was just very pleased with the first one and keep going back. Their lead time to delivery is pretty long now. It is about 4 to 6 weeks. I have a couple of Don Hume's for a Ruger P345 that are like new that i don't need anymore if anybody needs one. One is an IWB and the other is a pancake style on the belt.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

I had to settle for an Uncle Mikes for the 16" 375 jdj TC w/scope and its a little hard and noise.


----------

